# When you fly . . . can you use the cover?



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

I.e., do you have to take it out of the cover every time you go through security?  I assume that one doesn't want one's Kindle xrayed -- so do you have to take it out, let them xray the cover, and put it back on?  Or is that why one gets those travel bags? Do you just keep it in the travel bag nekkid and slip it in and out when they want to scan the bag?

Or what?


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I have never been asked to take my kindle out like a DVD player or computer.  I just leave it in the case and in my purse and it goes through the x-ray.  Never had a problem.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh!  So you don't have to worry about the x-ray then?  Huh.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> Oh! So you don't have to worry about the x-ray then? Huh.


No worries about the x-rays.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Great! One less problem, then.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Traveled with mine many times. It was safely in it's Oberon in my purse. The only thing I do is turn it off before going through security. We've had one member whose Kindle stopped working after a flight but she didn't know if it was related. I have been through security with it on and in sleep mode also.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I also leave mine in sleep mode as I never turn it completely off.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think you need to have whispernet turned off. There have been reports of folks who have left Whispernet on that the screen ends up with strange lines across it.


----------



## pawsplus (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh, well I almost never have it on, so no biggie!


----------



## Zeronewbury (Feb 20, 2009)

I gently placed the turned-off GeekBook™ into the bin and watched it go through the mystery tunnel.  It came out apparently unscathed.  I did turn it off until the captain said that approved devices could be used.  A most enjoyable flight.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I turn mine off if I am told to. Then I turn it back on when the Flight Attendants are seated. Just like I do with my IPod and my headsets. I have been on flights were they say to turn them off and I have been on flights were the FA's didn't care of they are on.

While I am sure there was a risk associated with electronics being used on airplanes a while back, I have difficulty believing that using electronics is deadly today. People were using cell phones on planes on 9/11. There is discussion of allowing internet access and cell phone use on all flights now. I have a great deal of difficulty believing that people turn off their IPods during takeoff. Maybe they pause them so that the music is not playing but they are not off.

OK, so I am breaking the rules and that is bad. I just don't understand the need for rules that make little to no sense.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I fly all the time and just leave it in by purse. I don't turn it off, just leave it in sleep mode. I don't have the whispernet on. Don't want my battery to run down.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I think that if Whispernet is turned off, there would be no problem with the Kindle being turned on. I also think if Whispernet is turned on, no problem, but would hate to find out I was wrong the hard way. This comment is from someone who has been working in aviation since 1973.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The machines they use now to scan aren't really dangerous to much anymore. I think only standard camera film is still a no-no to run through the "x-ray"


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I've flown on about ten trips with my Kindle, and I let it go through security inside of my laptop backpack.

On one occasion, a security screener at my local airport ran my backpack through twice, and finally pulled the Kindle out separate from the other contents. He recognized it and asked how I liked it; we had a short chat about what a cool thing it is.

But every other time it has gone through without any second looks from security.

Side note: I received this laptop bag from Microsoft a couple years ago, and have never gone back to a briefcase style since. I love the way my laptop slides into a sleeve from the side. I tend to load it up on trips, and having it in backpack form is a lot more balanced than carrying a briefcase on one arm.


----------



## Elena (Mar 16, 2009)

My husband has that same back pack.  He received it as a company gift years ago, since then he will not use anything else to hold his laptop.  He loves that thing!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

pawsplus said:


> I.e., do you have to take it out of the cover every time you go through security? I assume that one doesn't want one's Kindle xrayed -- so do you have to take it out, let them xray the cover, and put it back on? Or is that why one gets those travel bags? Do you just keep it in the travel bag nekkid and slip it in and out when they want to scan the bag?
> 
> Or what?


I, also, have travelled many times with my Kindle. I just keep it in the cover and inside a well-padded travel bag and put it in the bin to go through the x-ray. Never had a problem.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I will get my first chance to travel with my K next month and I am disproportionately excited about it.


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Octochick said:


> I will get my first chance to travel with my K next month and I am disproportionately excited about it.


Octochick, I hope you are appropriately accessorized for travel. If not, we can help you here. (he-he)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

DD said:


> Octochick, I hope you are appropriately accessorized for travel. If not, we can help you here. (he-he)


Ha, you know I am set!


----------



## Monica 2600 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am a flight attendant and have had my Kindle x-rayed more times than I can remember, and so far no problems.  Just leave it in my bag in sleep mode and have never been asked to take it out.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Monica 2600 said:


> I am a flight attendant and have had my Kindle x-rayed more times than I can remember, and so far no problems. Just leave it in my bag in sleep mode and have never been asked to take it out.


Thanks Monica, nice to hear form a flight attendant. That should put us all at ease about our Kindles.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yeah! I'm glad I don't have to remove it from the cover/x-ray it separately.


----------

